# Floor Drain Used for Indirect Waste



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a place that when they first did the build they put a standard floor drain under the cabinet. Now they installed a ice chest and a glass filler and they are draining it to the floor drain with an added funnel to help guide the water into the drain. 

Issue with these floor drain covers with a funnel secured in place with screws under the.cover is as the water hits.the grate, it tends so seep under the funnel and out onto the tile. I was wondering if you all know of a better drain cover for this situation? Myself would prefer a floor sink but that is not an option since the builder/plumber already made the mistake and this place is in full operation.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Cut out an area of the grate equal to the inside of the funnel? Leaving just enough meat for the screws?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe extend the lines down to the grate, then use st 90's then zip tie the grate to the st 90. Or drill holes through the grate just large enough for the pipes to go through. The best advice a residential plumber can give...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

U666A said:


> Cut out an area of the grate equal to the inside of the funnel? Leaving just enough meat for the screws?


I tried that on a different grate can't get it clear enough and leave enough to hold the funnel. One of my options is a new grate cut it where the funnel drops in by an inch then braze it in place. Then go back to the job and swap out grates. I was hoping there was a commercially available product out there.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I tried that on a different grate can't get it clear enough and leave enough to hold the funnel. One of my options is a new grate cut it where the funnel drops in by an inch then braze it in place. Then go back to the job and swap out grates. I was hoping there was a commercially available product out there.


There are definitely grates out there that are cut out already, I can't tell you a specific manu though...

My next idea was along with your brazing idea, or even sillycone for a quick fix...

Good luck.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Try notching grate like statef above but cut the drain pipes over grate at a45 that will helP guide water better


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Those funnels are pretty common here,it's hard to say if that was a mistake....I don't know the floor construction there,but you don't always have the depth for a floor sink.I just zip holes in the grate with a grinder....

I will say that drain looks like it's set a tad high..floor should pitch to the drain, even if a little trickle did get under the funnel...theres no reason for water to be flowing away from the drain like it looks in that photo..


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Or u can buy a cover that fits on it made for a clean out and cut it out to fit the funnel


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

see if the company that makes the floor drain also has a floor drain with a built in funnel that would fit.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mifab f1100 series


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

this idea is not as classy as the ready made products already suggested, but... If they are only using the drain as an indirect and don't need the floor drain, you could remove the grate and epoxy a reducer coupling into the drain. i'm not at liberty to admit to having done this before. it works in a pinch.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd inset the funnel you already have into the center of the grate and braze it.

And as somebody else mentioned, I'd cut the PVC drains going into the funnel at a 45 to help direct the discharge.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Maybe extend the lines down to the grate, then use st 90's then zip tie the grate to the st 90. Or drill holes through the grate just large enough for the pipes to go through. The best advice a residential plumber can give...



You want to maintain your air break and avoid a cross connection.

Sealing the funnel to the grate however you like should solve the issue.


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Maybe extend the lines down to the grate, then use st 90's then zip tie the grate to the st 90. Or drill holes through the grate just large enough for the pipes to go through. The best advice a residential plumber can give...


Don't do this.. It'll make you look like a fool/jack leg.. Extend your pipe down the grate and cut the end of your pipe on a 45.. Problem solved

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Maybe extend the lines down to the grate, then use st 90's then zip tie the grate to the st 90. Or drill holes through the grate just large enough for the pipes to go through. The best advice a residential plumber can give...


 






That's a no-no with food prep. Needs an air-gap (or air-break...one of the two) so in case of a back-up, nothing contaminates the food prep sinks.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

stupid helper said:


> Don't do this.. It'll make you look like a fool/jack leg.. Extend your pipe down the grate and cut the end of your pipe on a 45.. Problem solved
> 
> best helper minimum wage can buy


Wouldn't your solution lead to a cross connection?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Wouldn't your solution lead to a cross connection?



Yup.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

2" min. here above the floor drain. One could argue that it should be 2" above the funnel.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not if there are other holes in the grate outside of the funnel!!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I think ipc is 2" above drain opening, which is top of funnel or upside down reducer or whatever rim is


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Wouldn't your solution lead to a cross connection?


Touché.. if the drain backed up wouldn't the water come out of the holes in the grate around the funnel before the funnel filled up? Or is it just against code anyway you look at it? I'm not arguing I'm just learning

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

stupid helper said:


> Touché.. if the drain backed up wouldn't the water come out of the holes in the grate around the funnel before the funnel filled up? Or is it just against code anyway you look at it? I'm not arguing I'm just learning
> 
> best helper minimum wage can buy




You advised him to "Extend your pipe down the grate".

If your drain is extended to or below the grate, you've created a cross connection. The purpose of a hub or funnel drain is to allow for indirect connections such as these while maintaining an air break.

A minor mod to the funnel itself will fix the problem. Moving the drains into the grate creates a worse problem.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is my temporary fix to the problem. I will make one that is a little mor professional.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Maybe extend the lines down to the grate, then use st 90's then zip tie the grate to the st 90. Or drill holes through the grate just large enough for the pipes to go through. The best advice a residential plumber can give...


Must have an air gap


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Keefer w said:


> I think ipc is 2" above drain opening, which is top of funnel or upside down reducer or whatever rim is


I think it's one inch minimum and any pipe bigger then one inch... The air gap must be the same as pipe size


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Wouldn't your solution lead to a cross connection?


I think the term is siphon or back siphon not cross connection Cross connection is more like. A mop sink faucet hot and cold both on and a hose from faucet to a soap dispenser that mixes water with soap when you push the button... When button isn't pushed no water moves at all so janitor leaves faucet on. And when I Chang a stem and seat in shower on hot side and I isolated hot at the boiler feed and left cold on. I got cold out of the hot side and new something wasn't rite. That's a true cross connection rite???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> 2" min. here above the floor drain. One could argue that it should be 2" above the funnel.


Yes above funnel cuz food debri gunk grease will build up in the grate on the outside of the funnel


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I've seen this one time. Old j man I apprenticed under had Same issue fd wasn't set rite. Not his fault but any how. He removed the grate got a wiffle ball cut it almost in half but one half was a bit bigger. He then put the smaller half down in the wade fd with round side down and it was to big to go in to pipe. This was the new strainer. Just like that strainer thing in some floor sinks that the dishwasher guy pulls out at the end of the night and empties out the all food that washed in the drain when he was cleaning the floors (I washed dishes in high school). I've seen plastic ones but most are metal. Only issue I see is the plastic getting brittle in time and gets broke and goes in the drain


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Like this. Wiffle balls come in lots if sizes plus lot of them come with the bat witch is greAt for hitting your helper with. At least my old j man thought it was fun to hit me with it really hard on my hard hat lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I guess no one liked my idea. To hackish ?? Lol


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I guess no one liked my idea. To hackish ?? Lol


Gotta work with whatcha got lol

best helper minimum wage can buy


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I guess no one liked my idea. To hackish ?? Lol


I loved your idea! Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! Ya feelin' any better now?!:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mccmech said:


> I loved your idea! Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! Ya feelin' any better now?!:thumbup:


He's taken it dry in a couple of threads now, throw him a bone...

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I loved your idea! Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you! Ya feelin' any better now?!:thumbup:


I sense a little sarcasm there?? I figured I'd get hung out to dry for my Jerry rigging idea. Lol


----------

